# Rigs fri and sat



## Team REEL TIGHT (Jun 5, 2012)

Headed out about 10 Friday night got to the rigs and started jigging. It wasn't 5 min and we were on the fish. Caught 23 blackfins and 2 yft. Hit another rig and dropped a jig down and it was fish on. Finally we got the fish to the boat to see it was about a 30pd head of a aj. I monster of a shark swallowed the other 70pds of it. All in all a good and safe day on the water.


----------



## gulfbreezetom (Jun 12, 2012)

Man, those BFT's are FAT!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Sweet, we were out Thursday night and didn't do that well. Nice group of T's.


----------



## b16lewis (Mar 8, 2014)

nice catch


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great report and pics.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Super Duper!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Suuuushiiiiiiiiiiii. yum yum. Thanks for the report and the pic!!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

You better get a sharp knife your going to need it. 
WhyMe
Mako My Dayo


----------

